# Wiring several led lights from 12v battery



## kje (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 12v 75ah battery with a 10w solar panel and 10a regulator connected. Now I`ll wire several E27 3w led spots from the 12v battery. 

What do I need? Is there a connector that joins all the plus wires and all the minus wires from the led spots, so there is just one red and one black wire going to the battery? Said in another words; multiply the plus and minus from the battery... I`m looking for a connector I can connect pluss and minus from the battery on one side, and on the other side it`s several pluss and minus out where I can connect all my leds. Can I use Terminal Blocks for this?


----------



## kje (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 18, 2013)

you do realise, e27 are 120v ac bulbs. they meant to be replacment for regular and cfl bulbs, they wont work of 12v battery.
you need mr16 12v bulbs, and wire them in parralel.

i ve never seen a 12v bulb with e27 screw in base, if in this rare case they can work of 12v, than do same as you would with mr16, wire them all in paralel, connect all minuses, and pluses. but if bulbs are ac\dc capable, than you don't need to worry about minuses or pluses, it will light up anyway you wire it, i had few 12v bulbs like that, anyway you connect power they will work.
i don't see why you can't use terminal blocks


----------



## kje (Apr 18, 2013)

It`s 12v e27: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261072868358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My question is more practical... how do I wire several spots on one battery? I`ve never used terminal blocks before and don`t know how they work... (yes it`s embarrassing  )


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 18, 2013)

yes, i opened the link before, it's most likely a mistake, either picture, or description. there is no such thing as 12v e27 receptacle, only 120v. but in any case do you have those bulbs on hand? or you just planning to buy them? idk why you'd ask about terminal blocks, if you don't know how they work, but you don't really need them, you can use them, pbly, but don't have to. do you have soldering iron? and skills to use it?


----------



## SemiMan (Apr 18, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> yes, i opened the link before, it's most likely a mistake, either picture, or description. there is no such thing as 12v e27 receptacle, only 120v. but in any case do you have those bulbs on hand? or you just planning to buy them? idk why you'd ask about terminal blocks, if you don't know how they work, but you don't really need them, you can use them, pbly, but don't have to. do you have soldering iron? and skills to use it?



Actually there are 12V E27 bulbs generally done for interior solar lighting systems and other battery powered lighting systems. Using E27 likely makes everything cheaper and if the power is 12V, then no worries plugging a 120V bulb, just don't go the other way.


These would be wired in series. You will need to buy some light light sockets and wire them in parallel. If you don't know what that means, best to do some googling. I believe this bulbs do not care about polarity so it does not matter how each socket is wired.

Semiman


----------



## ianfield (Apr 19, 2013)

SemiMan said:


> Actually there are 12V E27 bulbs generally done for interior solar lighting systems and other battery powered lighting systems. Using E27 likely makes everything cheaper and if the power is 12V, then no worries plugging a 120V bulb, just don't go the other way.
> 
> 
> These would be wired in series. You will need to buy some light light sockets and wire them in parallel. If you don't know what that means, best to do some googling. I believe this bulbs do not care about polarity so it does not matter how each socket is wired.
> ...



I did a quick search by copy/paste the description from the ebay page into google, the only ES cap LEDs I found were 120V and the only 12V ones were bi-pin like the halogen LVL units. For 120V units; power inverters from 12V to 120V or 12V to 230V are not particularly difficult to find - if they actually are 12V, they are connected each in parallel to the battery, as many as needed.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 19, 2013)

Get a Rigrunner distribution box.


----------



## Illum (Apr 19, 2013)

75AH... 10A charger.._.*10W* PV_?! 







200W PV wouldn't be enough to correctly charge that battery if you plan on running those lights for any duration of time.


----------



## Julian Holtz (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, you can use terminal blocks.






On one side, you connect all plus wires from the individual spots. On the other side, you use lots of "U"-shaped pieces of wire, so that all the conductive parts are connected. 






In one of the two sides, one plus wire that goes to the battery is also connected.

The same thing is done on the minus side.
This is called a parallel connection.

Cheers,

Julez


----------

